# Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz



## Vodnik (18. Juni 2006)

hallo,

will mir jetzt mal eine freilaufrolle zum ansitzen auf (hauptsächlich) zander zulegen. nach etwas recherche haben sich folgende modelle herauskristallisiert:

- Okuma Epix
- Quantum Crypton Heat (bzw. vorgänger Quantum BCS)

ferner dann noch:
- Abu Freerunner / Abu FSX
- Spro Hardliner

wer von euch fischt mit welchem dieser modelle und welche erfahrungen habt ihr damit gemacht?
besonders geht es mir auch darum, bei welcher sich der freilauf am sensibelsten einstellen lässt.

... und bitte keine Shimano empfehlungen posten - die sind mir einfach etwas zu teuer...

danke schon mal vorab für eure antworten.

grüsse, Vodnik


----------



## bennie (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Die Quantum ist zu empfehlen. Tolles Röllchen... aber im See kannst du jeden Freilauf vegessen


----------



## Marc38120 (18. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Auf Zander kann ich keinen Freilauf empfehlen, fische lieber mit offenen bügel!!!!!!!!!!!

Mfg 

Marc


----------



## mmzander (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Hallo,
ich selber nehme auch sehr gerne Freilaufrollen.
Nehme sie im Fluß und See.
Ich habe die  BAITRUNNER AERO GTE 5000 B, von Shimano einfach klasse.
Kostet bei HAV 99,50€.
Der Preiß ist schon OK.


MFG
mmzander


----------



## Adrian* (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Also ich würde dir auch die Baitrunner Aero GTE-B empfehlen, die kriegste beim Schirmer schon ab 80euro, und was besseres wirst du für das Geld kaum finden...


----------



## RadelChamp (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Hallo

Vor wenigen Wochen hatte ich das gleiche Problem,eine sensible Freilaufrolle für den Zander ansitz, auch ich habe im Internet recherchiert, bin fast auf die gleichen Modelle gestoßen. Meine Entscheidung viel auf die Abu Freerunner, gab es damals günstig bei askarie, Optisch ist die rolle top, die Transporttasche macht einiges her, ABER
ich machte einen „trocken test“, also ich leg die Rute auf zwei Rutenhalten, 10 m schnurr von der rolle und ein Durchlaufblei, eine ganz normale Montage, der Ergebnis, ein 50!!! gramm Blei wir selbst in der sensiblen Einstellung angehoben(bei einer Durchlaufmontage!!!!) bis die rolle schnurr frei gibt,das blei bewegt sich dann immer einige cm auf und ab.


Am wasser traf es genau so ein,der Freilauf der ABU Freerunner ist nicht für Zander geeignet.


Hab nun bei einer alten Silstar Freilaufrolle die Innenmechanik so bearbeitete, das der fisch keine Widerstand mehr spürt und da klappt das ganze, ein traumhafter freilauf.


Gruß Radel


----------



## karl_sorglos (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Cormoran Rotary- die ersten Freilaufrollen. Die Rolle an sich ist nicht der Hit- aber der Freilauf- SEIDENWEICH- ! Gabs als EL-BAS mit integriertem el. Bissanzeiger.


----------



## mica (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Zander mit Freilauf? Viele Zander merken ihn und lassen wieder los,
gerade im Stillwasser. Hab früher nur mit Freilauf gefischt, jetzt nur noch Bügel auf.

gruß mica


----------



## fantazia (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

würd auch lieber bügel auf haben(machen)wenns auf zander geht.


----------



## punkarpfen (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Wie oben bereits erwähnt die alten Cormoran Elbas haben einen Freilauf, der quasi widerstandsfrei arbeitet und sind ohne störende Knarre.


----------



## s3mm3l (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Hab mir im letzten Jahr beim Ebay 2x die Okuma Longbow LB20 geholt.
Scheint der Vorgänger der Epix zu sein.
Klasse Rollen, die ich mit 10er-Fireline fische.
Macht Spaß auf Forelle und Aal.
Nur ist, wie bei anderen Rollen auch, der Widerstand des Freilaufs für Zander offenbar noch zu groß.
Da dann im Stillwasser doch lieber: Bügel auf.
Hatte schon eh und je Okuma-Rollen und kann sie nur uneingeschränkt weiter empfehlen.


----------



## Pfandpirat (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Also, ich habe die Okuma Epix. Bin den beiden Rollen sehr zufrieden. Seichter Freilauf, schöne Verarbeitung und machen einen ziemlich robusten Eindruck.

Das man auf Zander im stehenden Gewässer auf keinen Fall Freilauf nehmen sollte war mir aber neu.

Ist der Bursche da echt so sensibel?

Macht ihr einfach Bügel auf oder noch zusätzlich mit Schnurclip?


----------



## fantazia (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

verschieden

angel ich mit pose und sitze neben der rute mache ich bügel zu und beim biss öffne ich ihn und gebe schnur.

angel ich mit pose und achte nich die ganze zeit auf die pose   bügel auf.

angel ich auf grund bügel auf affenkletterer unter spule so das er schnur nehmen kann wenn der affenkletterer die schnur frei gibt.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Hallo,

also ich muss sagen, an stehenden Gwässern bei Zander Bügel auf und an fließenden Gewässern würd ich an Deiner Stelle mit Gummiklipp oder Feeder arbeiten. An der Elbe kannst Du ja die normalen Grundruten als Feeder einsetzen, hab selbst schon gesehen, wie 2 Mann neben mir in 2 Stunden mit der Methode 3 Zander gefangen haben. Nur Vorfach sollte vielleicht etwas länger sein als normal. Am stehenden Gewässer hab ich erst am WE gute schlechte Erfahrungen mit mittelschweren Bissanzeigern und butterweichen Freilauf gahabt (Freerunner Pro 4000 von Mitchell). Hab so ungefähr 4 Bisse bekommen und mein Kumpel auch 2 auf Fetzen und erst den letzten Fisch konnte ich haken, indem ich den Bügel einfach aufgemacht habe und dann lief es. Der Zander zog vielleicht 2 Meter gaaaanz vorsichtig und mit kleinen Pausen um dann hintereinanderweg loszudüsen. Und andere hier im Board haben auch die Erfahrung gemacht, wie Du ja hier siehst. 

Ne schöne Rolle für gutes Geld soll die Red Arc oder die Blue Arc von SPRO sein, hab sie aber leider nicht selbst, aber hier gibt es ja genug Boardies mit guten Erfahrungen mit dieser Rollenserie. Das wird meine nächste Anschaffung in ferner Zukunft. Das 3000er oder 4000er bzw. 10400er Modell gibts zwischen 60€ und 80€ und ist fast komplett aus Metall, was für ne Rolle immer von Vorteil ist!


----------



## Ombre (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

wie sieht es mit freilaufrolle am Reihn?? wenn ich da den Bügell aufmache geht es in unendliche oder ....??


----------



## Elbfischer3 (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*



			
				Ombre schrieb:
			
		

> wie sieht es mit freilaufrolle am Reihn?? wenn ich da den Bügell aufmache geht es in unendliche oder ....??


 
Kommt drauf an, ob Du in der Strömung angelst, oder an einer Buhne! An Buhnen oder in Häfen kannst Du den Freilauf benutzen und zur Not so einstellen, wie es nötig ist, wichtig ist es aber, dass er nicht zu fest ist, so dass der Fisch nix spürt. Ansonsten kannst Du gleich feedern, das bringt mehr und ist an Flüssen wie Elbe und Rhein eher meine Favoritenmethode. Der Vorteil: Weniger Fehlbisse, als eine schlecht eingestellte Rollenbremse beim Freilauf! Voraussetzung ist natürlich ein ordentlich scharfer Haken. Da gibts von Fox gute Karpfenhaken. Die nehm ich auch auf andere Fischarten und es funktioniert doch ganz gut! |wavey:


----------



## Veit (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Würde trotz allem zur Shimano Baitrunner Aero raten, weils langfristig die beste Lösung ist.


----------



## kulti007 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

kann mal einer kurz das "feedern" auf zander erklären????

danke


----------



## Ombre (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

hallo ! Bin gestern am Reihn 2 mal gewesen ich hab auf grund geangelt mit 100 g blei und mit freilaufrolle von okuma dynadrag pro beit feeder,mittag ist mir ne barbe kurz vom ufer abgehauen dafür aber abends um 22 uhr hab ich sie auf wurm erwischt (da for auf maden),paar minuten später hatte ich 70 aal und bis mitternacht nichts mehr.auf zander hatte ich die andere rute gehabt mit sänger spectic runner 2 und nichts wie vormittag sowie nachmittag und bis mitternacht dann bin ich gegangen.ich angel direkt hinter buhne und an der strömungskante in kissigen stellen und meistens hole ich barben selten aal wie gestern.freilauf stell ich sehr fein nur aber nicht ganz frei weil mir sonst der blei abhaut.Zander hatte ich am sonntagabend nur war er ca 20 - 25 cm und ich hab ihn wieder ins wasser geworfen aber nicht auf grud sondern auf spinner.


----------



## Seebaer (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Hallo....

ein Freund von mir hat die ABU - Freerunner. Ist eine Super Rolle.

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/53.pdf


----------



## Ombre (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

auf dem link sind die preise sehr hoch die bekomwst du schon ab 28 €uro bei askari www.angelsport.de


----------



## Palerado (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Hier wird immer wieder vom offenen Bügel gesprochen was ja auch solange gut geht bis das Sandmännchen kommt.

Wie genau macht ihr das damit der Bissanzeiger weiterhin arbeitet. Das ist bei mir nämlich das grosse Problem.


----------



## bazawe (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Ich befestige am Rutengriff kurz vor der Rolle einen einfachen Gummi, je nach Strömmung klemm ich die Schnur in eine oder mehrere Windungen des Gummis, klappt bestens. Im Stillwasser kommt die Schnur nur ganz leicht unter eine Windung so daß sie beim geringsten Zupfer herausrutscht.


----------



## Palerado (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Die Variante benutze ich auch, sie klappt allerdings nur so lange bis ich schlafe. Der Bissanziger gibt keinen Mucks von sich wenn die Schnur da rausgezogen wird und dann völlig locker hängt.


----------



## Seebaer (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*



			
				bazawe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befestige am Rutengriff kurz vor der Rolle einen einfachen Gummi, je nach Strömmung klemm ich die Schnur in eine oder mehrere Windungen des Gummis, klappt bestens. Im Stillwasser kommt die Schnur nur ganz leicht unter eine Windung so daß sie beim geringsten Zupfer herausrutscht.


 
Nicht schlecht die Idee #6


----------



## bennie (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Variante benutze ich auch, sie klappt allerdings nur so lange bis ich schlafe. Der Bissanziger gibt keinen Mucks von sich wenn die Schnur da rausgezogen wird und dann völlig locker hängt.


 
Och, bei mir ziehen die Zielfische dann schon genug .... vielleicht andere Bissanzeiger testen?


----------



## zander55 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Die Variante benutze ich auch, sie klappt allerdings nur so lange bis ich schlafe. Der Bissanziger gibt keinen Mucks von sich wenn die Schnur da rausgezogen wird und dann völlig locker hängt.


 
Dann würde ich mal andere Bissanzeiger testen. Fische auf Zander auch mit Gummiband/Runclip und hab mit meinen Bissanzeigern noch nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## kulti007 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

ich benutze auch ein gummiband, doch damit befästige ich ein zahnstocher auf der rute unter dem ich dann die schnur klemme.
funktioniert prima

mfg


----------



## Pernod (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*



			
				zander55 schrieb:
			
		

> Dann würde ich mal andere Bissanzeiger testen.


 
Der gleichen Meinung bin ich auch.Mir fällt da ganz spontan Delkim ein.


----------



## Elbfischer3 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Hier wird immer wieder vom offenen Bügel gesprochen was ja auch solange gut geht bis das Sandmännchen kommt.
> 
> Wie genau macht ihr das damit der Bissanzeiger weiterhin arbeitet. Das ist bei mir nämlich das grosse Problem.


 
Abhilfe schafft der Ultimate LTX oder andere Ultimate Bissanzeiger. Die gibts im 3er Set + Sounderbox für unter 100€ im Koffer. Funktioniert sofort bei jedem Biss, auch wenn Du keinen Bissanzeiger reinhängst. Ich lasse den Bügel offen und hänge einen kleinen Zweig in die Schnur ein bzw. lege ihn auf die Schnur und sobald es beißt merkt man ja am elektr. Bissanzeiger (Ultimate halt) das schööööne "Piiiiiieeeeeeeep". Natürlich gibts auch andere el. Bissanzeiger, aber der Delkim ist sehr teuer und die mit Abzugssensor eben auch. Deshalb bin ich froh stolzer Besitzer eines LTX´s zu sein!|rolleyes


----------



## Elbfischer3 (22. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*



			
				kulti007 schrieb:
			
		

> kann mal einer kurz das "feedern" auf zander erklären????
> 
> danke


 
Hallo,

hier und da mal zu Deiner Frage ein paar Link-Empfehlungen!


----------



## Vodnik (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

also, beim angeln mit offenem rollenbügel + gummi bzw. clip an der rute hab ich das problem, dass mir da beim öffnen des bügels gleich etliche wicklungen schnur von der rolle springen, die dann da so rumhängen. das find ich nicht so toll und führt im schlimmsten falle zu 'ner mordsmässigen perücke. wie lässt sich das vermeiden bzw. abhilfe schaffen?

das mit dem feedern auf zander klingt recht interessant... funktioniert das auch mit freilaufrolle? was für ein wurfgewicht sollte man dabei als minimum für den strom (elbe) wählen?

gs, Vodnik


----------



## Elbfischer3 (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*



			
				Vodnik schrieb:
			
		

> also, beim angeln mit offenem rollenbügel + gummi bzw. clip an der rute hab ich das problem, dass mir da beim öffnen des bügels gleich etliche wicklungen schnur von der rolle springen, die dann da so rumhängen. das find ich nicht so toll und führt im schlimmsten falle zu 'ner mordsmässigen perücke. wie lässt sich das vermeiden bzw. abhilfe schaffen?
> 
> das mit dem feedern auf zander klingt recht interessant... funktioniert das auch mit freilaufrolle? was für ein wurfgewicht sollte man dabei als minimum für den strom (elbe) wählen?
> 
> gs, Vodnik


 
Kleiner Tip, dass die schnur nicht von der Rolle springt: Einfach oben auf die Spule nen kleines Steichen drauflegen. Das rutschft beim Biss runter und das Problem ist gelöst!  

Sicher funktioniert Feedern auf Zander auch mit der Freilaufrolle, wobei Feedern eher nichts mit der Rollenart zu tun hat, da Du ja eh über die Spitze der Rute den Biss erkennst. Eigentlich ist der Freilauf dann zu, da sich sonst die Fische beim Feedern nicht selbst haken. Aber bei heiklen Bissen kannste ja mal mit Freilauf versuchen, wobei die Fische die Du beim Feedern ohne eingeschaltenen Freilauf nicht bekommst, bekommst Du mit eingeschaltenen Freilauf bei hochgestellter Rute wahrscheinlich auch nicht. Denn ne Feeder ist ja zum angeln über die Rutenspitze bestimmt!

VG |rolleyes


----------



## just_a_placebo (25. Juni 2006)

*AW: Freilaufrolle für den Zanderansitz*

Mit der freien Leine bin ich momentan auch noch am experimentieren, aber ich haben mit mal sone Clip-Bissanzeiger gekauft. Mal sehen, ob ich die mal richtig montiert bekommen. Kann dir die Dinger ja mal zeigen, wenn wir mal angeln gehen...

Also Federrute empfiehlt sich ne Heavy Feeder und in der Elbe möchte die am besten 4,20m, oder mehr haben. Ich hab ne 3,90er Daiwa mit bis 150g WG, aber besser wäre vielleicht noch ne Berkley Cherrywood o.Ä. Zum Thema "heavy feeder Rute" findest du im Board bestimmt auch genug um dich die nächsten Tage mit Lektüre einzudecken. René wollte sich die doch auch mal eine holen und ich hätte auch noch interesse... Vielleicht lohnt sich ja mal ne Sammelanfrage im Fisherman´s, oder Angelspezi... Wenn die gleich 3 Ruten verkaufen, wirds für uns vielleicht auch richtig günstig.

Klappt übrigens super mit der HeavyFeeder und Köfi auf Zander in der Elbe! wüsste nicht, wie ich´s besser machen sollte und "nebenbei" kann man auch supi allem anderen in der Elbströmung nachstellen - Welse und Meterkarpfen mal ausgenommen.


----------

